# Free Betta Avatars!



## HelloThere123Betta

Hi there everyone! I had a thread like this a while ago, but would anyone want their betta pictures made into avatars? They are really fun for me to do, and they really only take a few minutes to make. All you need to leave is the name of your betta (or whatever you want the avatar to say) and a picture, if you have any special requests like color scheme, font, whatever leave that below also. Here are just a few examples of ones I did in the past: Also, try to leave as clear of a picture as you can, I can't do as much with a blurry picture as I can a clear picture!


----------



## vilmarisv

Ooooh! Pretty!
Do cherry head kiddo!
His name is Acheron and he's my manly man 
Maybe blue font? IDK, whatever you think looks best... have fun with it :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

aww i wish i had a clear close up pic  mines are to blurry but i have an auction photo of my arriving betta  tell me if you wanna try


----------



## ArcticRain

Can you do one of Mr. Plum?


----------



## betta lover1507

here is my new girl, "unnamed" (she doesn't have a name yet):


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Okay cool! I'll get started!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here they are! If anyone wants some changes done to theirs, just ask! Hope you all like them!


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks, i got her name which is " lady amaya"  fancehhh


----------



## vilmarisv

Looks awesome, thanks!!!!
Only his name is Acheron... got an extra "r" in the avatar LOL!


----------



## ArcticRain

Could you please make another one of Aquaman? I just got him yesterday! Thanks!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

omg vilmarisv, I'm so sorry, I'll redo it lol


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Okay here's ACHERON'S remake  Its a little different so I hope you like it. Sorry again for the mis-spelling lol


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

And heres Aquaman! I love him, he's so pretty! And its a great name! Hope you like your picture!


----------



## vilmarisv

Looks AWESOME!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ArcticRain

Thanks! I love it!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Can you do Pistachio?


----------



## Zappity

Would you mind doing Mr.Bubbles?  Best picture I have of him--he won't stay still! Thank you


----------



## StarBetta

Can you do one of my marble Captain America? I'll post pics in a few
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20255 Do you think you can edit it a little so you can't tell its foggy? Like maybe vivid up the colors a little bit? Sorry it's just my terrifying, horrible dsi camera.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

@StarBetta, I can try my best!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

okay heres Pistachio!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here is Mr. Bubbles!
Also, if anyone wants me to just clean up their photos and not write anything or put anything on them, I can do that.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here is Captain America! I hope the editing helped!


----------



## StarBetta

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Here is Captain America! I hope the editing helped!


!
I love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## bettalover2033

They are really pretty! I do a few edits myself

IF you want I could show you some of my "best work" lol.

God Job!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Could you, by any chance do an avatar of a guppy?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

@bettalover2033 Sure! Why not? It might be helpful! 

@MaisyDawgThirteen Sure, just post a picture and his name if you want it included!


----------



## Zappity

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Here is Mr. Bubbles!
> Also, if anyone wants me to just clean up their photos and not write anything or put anything on them, I can do that.



Yay, I love it!!! Thank you so much


----------



## Jrf456

Could you do Skyden?  Blue/white whatever you think best font but around those lines, since his name is Skyden! Maybe stars too?  Thanks!


----------



## lexylex0526

Those are sooooooooo cool!!!!!!!!
Could u do one of bentley?


----------



## fishman12

Nice work!


----------



## bettalover2033

HelloThere123Betta said:


> @bettalover2033 Sure! Why not? It might be helpful!


They should be in a PM right?=)


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Thanks!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

bettalover2033 said:


> They should be in a PM right?=)


Yeah if you can, or just make an album that I can look at!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Okay, Here's Skyden!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Heres Bentley! Hope you like it!


----------



## bettalover2033

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Yeah if you can, or just make an album that I can look at!


Okay ill get on that tomorrow morning or so. Depending on if we have a snow day.


----------



## StarBetta

Hi again! Can you do Rainbow? I'll post pics in a second.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

@Starbetta, yep sure!


----------



## caitic10

Hi, could you please do one of my Apollo? Thanks in advance.


----------



## laurenamor

Sooo cute! Can I have one for my little man Blu? I loved the font you used for Sheldon on post #1 and the stars you used for Acheron on post #13 . When you look at him from behind he looks royal blue but when you see him under the light he looks light turquoise, but you can use any color you like.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Apollo! If its to girlie just tell me lol


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

here is blu! hope you like it! 
Also, I will now do other pictures, not just bettas if you have other requests!


----------



## bettalover2033

Hey! Well I am showing you just one of mine on here:









And I had to ask, Would you mind doing one of mine?

This is Draco and a cull male, but you can call it a flare off:-?:









also I would like if the picture was cropped around the left and top left to right corner because they don't look very good.


----------



## StarBetta

Heres Rainbow: http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19144 
Can you try to cut out the left? try to make it special because he is my second betta fish I have ever owned.


----------



## laurenamor

Awwwww that's lovely! Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

@Bettalover, so do you want the other fish in the picture with draco cut of or do you want them to be flaring at each other???


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Can you do my guy? Right now I'm calling him Mr. Dragon (just got him)









and Could you use red letters please?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Okay heres Draco in his flare off, I hope this is what you wanted. If I misunderstood just tell me and I can redo it.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Rainbow. I tried something a little different that I havent done before so I hope you like it


----------



## bettasusa

awwe man! I would love one of my "Julius". Where do I sign up? Super Thanks!


----------



## StarBetta

Heres Rainbow: http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19144 
Can you try to cut out the left? try to make it special because he is my second betta fish I have ever owned.


----------



## StarBetta

oops sorry i thought you didnt see my post and i didnt see yours lol

Edit: Thanks so much! I love it! Btw, what do you use to edit?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Mr. Dragon! Its a bit silly (but awesome-- who doesnt like dragons?) so if you dont like it I can do another


----------



## TheJadeBetta

If you don't mind, can you do one of Rose? You can crop it off if you need to. I want it to say "Rose" with white lettering.

EDIT!: Forgot the THANK YOU!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

StarBetta said:


> oops sorry i thought you didnt see my post and i didnt see yours lol
> 
> Edit: Thanks so much! I love it! Btw, what do you use to edit?


lol thats okay, I use Picnik and i'm glad you like it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

bettasusa said:


> awwe man! I would love one of my "Julius". Where do I sign up? Super Thanks!


lol, you just did! it shouldnt take too long to get done!


----------



## StarBetta

HelloThere123Betta said:


> lol thats okay, I use Picnik and i'm glad you like it!


Do you download it for free or do you have to pay for it? I would like to try it out.


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Thanks! I love it  Especially the lettering 
LOL I may ask for a new one if I come up with a differen't name for him 

We're you saying the name is kinda ridiculous or the amount of dragons on the pic? just curious lol


----------



## bettalover2033

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Okay heres Draco in his flare off, I hope this is what you wanted. If I misunderstood just tell me and I can redo it.


No this is amazing!! I LOVE it. That looks so much better than i would have imagined!

Thank you.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

MissRockyHorror said:


> Thanks! I love it  Especially the lettering
> LOL I may ask for a new one if I come up with a differen't name for him
> 
> We're you saying the name is kinda ridiculous or the amount of dragons on the pic? just curious lol


Hahaha I was talking about all of the dragons!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

StarBetta said:


> Do you download it for free or do you have to pay for it? I would like to try it out.


It's a website so you dont need to download anything and right now everything on the website is free because they will be shutting down soon.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Julius  hope you like it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Sorry I forgot Julius's picture lol HERE it is!


----------



## StarBetta

What's the website?


----------



## bettasusa

> Here's Julius  hope you like it!


AWWE! Thats awesome! Thanks! Thats art! You just got a few of his kids for free when they are ready! Keep in touch with me. Lui


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

bettasusa said:


> AWWE! Thats awesome! Thanks! Thats art! You just got a few of his kids for free when they are ready! Keep in touch with me. Lui


 Aww thanks! Thats so sweet! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

StarBetta said:


> What's the website?


 www.picnik.com


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah and they have it that you can use the Premium features until April or August, I dont remember.

But they are shutting Picnik down

That is where I do my edits as well!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Rose! I hope you like it! She's awfully cute!


----------



## TheJadeBetta

I love it! Thank you so much! Going to put it as my Avatar now!


----------



## StarBetta

HelloThere123Betta said:


> www.picnik.com


Okay thanks! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

I know I have one already, but I don't think you're too "booked" or are you?

Would you do another for me?

Korra:









*This is a collage I just made in Picnik of just a few edits I have done:*


----------



## StarBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> I know I have one already, but I don't think you're too "booked" or are you?
> 
> Would you do another for me?
> 
> Korra:


Wow! Is she a dragon? I never seen a female with that coloring! I thought it was only on males.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

bettalover2033 said:


> I know I have one already, but I don't think you're too "booked" or are you?
> 
> Would you do another for me?


 Yeah of course! I'm actually not booked at all! They dont take long at all to do!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Hey guys! As forementioned above, I get these pictures done fairly quickly so you can leave more than one picture if you want me to do multiple pictures. I have no problem with that!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Heres Korra!!! I went with a Valentines Day feel so I hope you like it!


----------



## StarBetta

I'm trying to save my pic onto my computer but it says I have to make an account. When i try to make an account, it says they can't have more accounts. ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

StarBetta said:


> I'm trying to save my pic onto my computer but it says I have to make an account. When i try to make an account, it says they can't have more accounts. ???????????????????????????????????????


 Oh I'm not sure, maybe they won't anyone make an account because they are shutting down? I dont know. Sorry :/


----------



## bettalover2033

Thanks. How did you write the name so perfect?


----------



## StarBetta

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Oh I'm not sure, maybe they won't anyone make an account because they are shutting down? I dont know. Sorry :/


Nevrmind! I just didn't notice the save button on the right, :lol:


----------



## MaxGreenMDE

Oooh I want one! It's REALLY hard to get a good picture of Dahvie so I'm just gonna put all of the ones I've gotten and you can choose which best works for your creative skills  you can crop them too I don't mind


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

Hey, I'm new so i hope you can do this picture
you can do it anyway you want.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Hey Here's Dahvie! Sorry it took a little while  But I hope you like it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> Hey, I'm new so i hope you can do this picture
> you can do it anyway you want.


Hi! Welcome to the forum! Would you like his name to be on it? Or haven't you given him a name yet?


----------



## MaxGreenMDE

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Hey Here's Dahvie! Sorry it took a little while  But I hope you like it!


OMG WOW! It's gorgeous thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum! Would you like his name to be on it? Or haven't you given him a name yet?


ya his name is Senshi

P.s. can you do this one too? his name is Sushi thx


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Okay, heres Sushi and Senshi! Hope you like them!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Okay, heres Sushi and Senshi! Hope you like them!


OMG I love it thanks soooo much!!
:-D:lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

ERRRR!! the picture can't load!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

Hey i was wondering if you could do Senshi again for me.. he looks different... anyway choose any photo you want to do or is easier to work with.


----------



## tonikris

*My New Betta*

His name is Kris...


----------



## tonikris

*his name is Gobi NOT Kris... sorry*


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

Hello? Are you still doing the thread?!?:shock:


----------



## Gen2387

This is Winchester my cellophane double tail.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Hey sorry it's taken so long for those of you waiting, but I've been really really busy lately with the start of the new semester and all, so here's Senshi #2


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Gobi!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Hey here's Winchester, I made him Valentinesy lol so I hope your not one of those people who hate Valentines Day!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Hey Guys! Its me again I'm just posting on here to let you know I'm gonna start taking requests again for a little while! ( I hope I can do that). I really wanna get some requests of some beautiful bettas! I'm excited to see em! Don't be afraid to ask if you want a special request!


----------



## Thomasdog

Hi! Your avatars are so amazing that I am going to have to ask for one!!! Here is Sparky, who died. . . . . . . . . :*( I would really appreachiate it if you made something in mourning for him. I really miss my buddy. Thanks


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here's Sparky! I'm sorry for your loss, I haven't had to expirence that yet. (I still have Bruce, he's getting old though!) I hope you like it


----------



## betta lover1507

can you make something out of these for me? thanks:
































if you could make them smaller and crop them that would be great thanks again


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Betta lover, did you want their names on any of them?


----------



## Chrexis

What do you think? I made it on paint since it's the only photo editor I have, I hope you enjoy it and sorry for your loss!


----------



## littlegreen

Are you still taking requests? : )








This is Caravaggio


----------



## Pogthefish

*The one and only..*

POG!!! If ur still takin requests


----------



## Thomasdog

!! They are soooooo good!! Thanks sooo! o much


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Heres the first of betta lover's:


----------



## StarBetta

Hey HelloThere123Betta! Since the only editing program you have is paint, I'll give you another program you can use. It's called Paint.net. I use it all the time.  Hope I helped!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks )


----------



## reiomi

*could you do my little Naru for me?*

he was my little sweet heart.


----------



## KaraAnne

If you are still doing these & have time, could you please do my babies for me?
Here is Amadeus







and Bob Buttons







Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would absolutely ADORE a picture of "Honeycomb"! Love your work!


http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3780&pictureid=24655



Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta

If you could make one for my betta, teeny I'd appreciate it :3

http://s1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/?action=view&current=fishy148.jpg


----------



## SamJustice

If you could do boys for me?

The Rev: (Purple if you could)








(sorry it's so small)

Raphael: (red please?)









Even if you can only do one, thanks. <3
I love what you do.


----------

